
Celebrities and CEOs charged in exam cheating scheme - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47543036
======
lifeisstillgood
Initially my reaction was "is this really a crime as opposed to a unethical
act" then i read ...

The head women's football coach at Yale University was allegedly paid $400,000
to accept a student who did not even play the sport - and those parents gave
Mr Singer $1.2m for arranging the bribe

